# ORTC Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Ant news or call backs for Open?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

40 back to a very tough open water blind. So far half picked up.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Speedy for the report.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

37 back to amat land blind. 

Open to last series. 1. 4. 7. 10. 24. 29. 30. 33. 39. 42. 43. 51. 55. 67


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

14 back to Amat water marks

8. 14. 16. 19. 22. 25. 29. 30. 37. 41. 42. 43. 46. 50.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

My sources report a fairly difficult Derby also. Marks over 300 yards.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone know the Open placements?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Amateur results

1. Marty Peterson/Pete
2. Randy Koch/ vistas shade of purple
3. Bob Crabb/ Windy
4. Pat Little/ BOSS Man!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Am & Qual results are now on EE but not the Open or Derby as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

OPEN results are up.

1 - Truline's Walla Walla Sweet - new FC !
Owner Chad Costa, handler John Henninger

2. - Five Star General MacArthur - new FC !
Owner Delmar and Carolyn Lorenzetti, handler Luann Pleasant

3 - FC Watermark's Running Back
Owner Cynthia Tallman, handler Jim Gonia

4 - FC/AFC Chatanika's High Water Haylee
Owner Tom Wilkerson, handler Patti Kiernan

RJ - Chopper's Rx to Win
O/handler Bob Crabb

Congratulations to all... congratulations to the two new FC's. The win also qualified Pink to run in this year's National Open.

Helen


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

congratulations to Cynthia Tallman and Emmitt for also qualifying for the National Open!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Didn't know about Emmitt qualifying for the National Open. Congrats to Cynthia!

Helen


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Way to go Cynthia and Emmitt!! Mckenna Kennels is a good place to be! I'll be pulling for you guys!


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for the good wishes. Jim Gonia has done a superb job in training and running Emmitt. We are very excited about his qualifying for the the National.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Tim Lawrence said:


> My sources report a fairly difficult Derby also. Marks over 300 yards.


We didn't have a mark any where near 300 maybe 250 they did look a lot longer than they actually were. And yes our marks were challenging.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Cynthia Tallman said:


> Thank you for the good wishes. Jim Gonia has done a superb job in training and running Emmitt. We are very excited about his qualifying for the the National.


Congratulations and good luck at the National.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Cynthia Tallman said:


> Thank you for the good wishes. Jim Gonia has done a superb job in training and running Emmitt. We are very excited about his qualifying for the the National.


Congratulations Cynthia! See you in November if you make it down.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Cynthia Tallman said:


> Thank you for the good wishes. Jim Gonia has done a superb job in training and running Emmitt. We are very excited about his qualifying for the the National.


What a stud!! Now go get'em in the AM!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> We didn't have a mark any where near 300 maybe 250 they did look a lot longer than they actually were. And yes our marks were challenging.


Just reporting what 2 pros that where there with range finders told me. Guess they need to be recalibrated.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Tim Lawrence said:


> Just reporting what 2 pros that where there with range finders told me. Guess they need to be recalibrated.


I know they all had there range finders out including the pro o train with. I walked it out no more than 250 I actually counted 230 yards. We called back 18 York of 20.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> I know they all had there range finders out including the pro o train with. I walked it out no more than 250 I actually counted 230 yards. We called back 18 York of 20.


Whatever the case my be, once again just stating to others what I was told by people there. I don't know you so, but do know others that are there reporting info back and have no reason to contest my creditable sources. Not a big enough deal to me to contest what people are reporting, just putting it out there as requested by others. Like anything else on the internet I take it with a grain of salt and move on. 

Funny didn't see your name for one of the judges. So there is no "we" it's "they". Judges do callbacks, not marshals or whoever post or call them out. Just saying. Dun.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Lawrence said:


> Funny didn't see your name for one of the judges. So there is no "we" it's "they".


K, what's up with that Jeff? "We" called back...he gotcha there, hands down. Nothing against you, just kinda dumb comment on your part.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Far be it for me to defend Jeff Bartlett - he can fight his own battles- but the way you Tim and Melanie who were nowhere near this trial - I was - have decided to call him a liar is unbelievable. Jeff Bartlett and Scott Anderson were asked on Saturday afternoon to judge the Derby at the ORTC trial as the Open could not be finished in any time for those judges to judge the Derby. They both stepped up to the plate unlike either of you.
Tim, I dont know you but you are certainly hanging with the right crowd having read some of your unpleasant posts both on this forum and on Facebook. Good luck to you.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't read anyone calling anyone else a liar.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> I didn't read anyone calling anyone else a liar.


Because I didn't and know much better than that if I'm not there. Like I said "I reported what I was told" no more no less. As far as comments on Facebook....show me. The last several weeks I've talked of family, my kids sports and events at work. Only comment of dogs were the W. Valley trial results on EE and my dog getting a 2nd. Nothing negative, unless I'm missing something. I tend to shy away of all out slams, but may have elbowed "Friends" on inside jokes. So attempting to call me out on Facebook comments is weak at best. If you are on my Facebook, feel free to unfriend yourself if you don't like what I have to say. Thanks for the words of luck, I'll take every ounce. Thank you


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Slow down guys 
The marks IN question did look like they were 300 plus they weren't I walked them off . 250 atmost the trial was a fair trial. Jim gonea put his range finder on the long bird and said he got 400 and smiled HE COULDN'T GET A GOOD READ . SO TAKE IT FROM ME NOT MORE THAN 250 . I'M NOT A PUPPY KILLER BUT I WILL TEST THEM. AND THE PLACING AND RJ DOGS GOT THAT BIRD IN HIGH FASHION. 
Nough said thank you


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Slow down guys
> The marks IN question did look like they were 300 plus they weren't I walked them off . 250 atmost the trial was a fair trial. Jim gonea put his range finder on the long bird and said he got 400 and smiled HE COULDN'T GET A GOOD READ . SO TAKE IT FROM ME NOT MORE THAN 250 . I'M NOT A PUPPY KILLER BUT I WILL TEST THEM. AND THE PLACING AND RJ DOGS GOT THAT BIRD IN HIGH FASHION.
> Nough said thank you


Thanks for clarifying Jeff. As I've said before, never called you or anyone a liar. And for the record I like the test tough and sometimes the long birds bring the cream to the top, so I'm not personally opposed to stretching the young dogs out and making then earn every shade of ribbons. Nothing bad about the pics I got during the tests I didn't like or wouldn't agree with. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Slow down guys
> The marks IN question did look like they were 300 plus they weren't I walked them off . 250 atmost the trial was a fair trial. Jim gonea put his range finder on the long bird and said he got 400 and smiled HE COULDN'T GET A GOOD READ . SO TAKE IT FROM ME NOT MORE THAN 250 . I'M NOT A PUPPY KILLER BUT I WILL TEST THEM. AND THE PLACING AND RJ DOGS GOT THAT BIRD IN HIGH FASHION.
> Nough said thank you


Oops sorry Jeff, didn't know you had stepped in to judge the Derby.  But you can see how it looked so I couldn't help myself. ;-)

No one was calling you a liar though. I don't know how labhauler came up with that.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

So happy everyone is happy now


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> So happy everyone is happy now


Who said anyone is happy? ;-) Tim and I are always cool with what happens. You know how trials are. You just roll with what you know. Human nature and all. The drama of it all!  Not so sure about that other anonymous one being happy though. Hoo boy.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Who cares if the marks were 300 yards? 

/Paul


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> K, what's up with that Jeff? "We" called back...he gotcha there, hands down. Nothing against you, just *kinda dumb comment on your part*.












Ba Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

After reading this thread, my question - How does a guy with short legs & only 20 digits know when he reached 230????????????????????


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> After reading this thread, my question - How does a guy with short legs & only 20 digits know when he reached 230????????????????????


 
That there's funny Marvin! 230 of Jeff's paces might add up to 250.... 


Congrats Cynthia on Emmet's Qualifying. He's been a favorite of mine to watch run this year. He and Jimmy are quite the team-


----------

